# Which Aires? Calais-Rouen-Tours-Angouleme-Bayonne



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Can anyone suggest any suitable aires to use close to this route which I will be travelling in a couple of weeks time? I plan to stop somewhere between Calais and Rouen, then another 2 stops before Spain. In January I stayed at Broglie and Chaunay, then Biarritz, Ste Maure de Touraine and Forges Les Eaux on the return journey but I am looking for some alternatives this time. Which Aires do you use?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I can recommend this little aire at Oissel on the south eastern fringe of Rouen in parkland by the Seine and only a few minutes from the A13/A26.
Only 2 official spots but you should be ok at this time of year..

>Oissel Aire<

Pete


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this site may be of help see here
chapter


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I quite often use the aire at Montreulle Bellay and then stop by the Citadel at Blaye (not an official aire but used by many overnighters)
I hope that this helps.
Colin


----------

